# FR/WC Protocol for Quarantine



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking at the poll on testing for Chytrid here is another take. When dealing with FR/WC should we treat for chytrid as normal protocol similar to treating for parasites and bacterial infections or should PCR testing completed first?

Edit: I should add that not only FR/WC, but frogs from unknown origins.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

If I received frogs that showed any of the following signs:

-Lethargy

-Loose skin sheds

-Discolored skin

-Not eating (with constant attempts to soak at all times of the day and/or hints of any of the above)

I would start to treat them (as I have) in their qt tubs by squirting Lamisil AT solution on them once or twice a day. It won't bother them. They will get better very quickly (2-3 days) and it'll be noticable. At that time I'd start treatments. If they were getting better I'd assume they had it and wait 3 weeks after I finished treatments to test. It'd be the cheapest/safest way, IMO. 

My Leucomelas with chytrid went from zero to hero (deaths door to nearly perfect acting frog) in two days of treatment. I was also able to keep them all alive (even the worst guy who's skin got very bad) for 5-6 weeks by babying them with meds and soaks (so the idea that if they have it or if it starts to become active after a period of low temps they will die within a day or two is inaccurate). 

They're Db free per my last test but I will test again. It's 37 dollars (pooled sample) plus supplies plus shipping so cutting down on one test would save a bit. 

With frogs not showing signs, I'd get them acclimated and then reduce temps and watch them. When I was sure they were doing well I'd do a mass pooled sample test of as many frogs (8 swabs with 1-2 from each group of frogs known to be housed together as well as single swabs of other singles or pairs of frogs in the 'new group') as I could and if it came back clean I'd call them good.

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just in case you're reading about chytrid here for the first time, the Lamisil AT solution consists of 1ml Lamisil AT spray to 200ml water. You can reduce the amount and keep it at the same ratio (figure out how many 'sprays' equals 1ml and use sprays to a lesser ammount of water) to 'squirt' them while in their qt containers and see if a sick frog will get better. I did this with a syringe and needle (pull out the plunger, squirt in Lamisil and pull in enough water to bring it to the correct concentration). The solution lasts for a maximum 30 hours, so you need to make a new solution every day.

-Nish


----------

